

Branson’s Galactic eyes new income streams  - Danmatt
http://launchlab.co.uk/article/Business-Blog/Branson%E2%80%99s-Galactic-eyes-new-income-streams/727

======
Danmatt
new satellite launcher will bring in the bangers, as will selling the
spaceships themselves, developing cheaper fuel, and of course the space
tourism bit.

